# HTML5 und XHTML



## son gohan (11. November 2013)

Hallo,

wenn ich meine XHTML Seiten validieren will bekomme ich Fehlermeldungen weil ich bei vielen Tags noch am Ende diese  /> Endklammer dran habe, ich muss sagen ich habe das frueher alles einfach so gemacht weil alle von XHTML Sprachen und sagten das man das so machen muss.

Jetzt stelle ich mir die Frage, soll ich alles umstellen auf HTML5 dann muss ich die Klammern bisjen aendern, ist das zukunftsicherer HTML5 und was passiert eigentlich mit diesen XHTML in Zukunft?


----------



## BoR (11. November 2013)

Vor einigen Jahren liefen zwei Entwicklungen parallel. Das war zum einen XHTML 2.0 (des W3C) und Web Applications 1.0 (der WHATWG). XHTML 2.0 wurde 2009 eingestellt. Das früher sogenannte Web Applications 1.0 wurde in HTML5 umbenannt. Von daher kannst du schon voll und ganz auf HTML5 setzen.


----------



## son gohan (11. November 2013)

Gut zu wissen, danke fuer die Info.
Ich kann mich auch darauf verlassen wenn der WC3 Validator mir sagt das am Ende der HTML Tags keine /> stehen sollen so wie frueher bei XHTML, das man die dann auch raus macht, zum beispiel bei den meta Tags oben im Head Bereich oder, die kommen also alle jetzt raus?


----------



## BoR (11. November 2013)

Ich bin nochmal kurz sicher gegangen und  hab einige Tags (meta, link, img, style) auf w3schools überflogen. Die haben alle nicht diese Endklammer. Ich bekomme allerdings mit HTML5-Doctype, wenn ich eine Datei validiere, keine Fehlermeldung oder Warnung. Von daher würde ich alte Sachen nicht mehr ändern, wenn es zu viele Umstände macht. Bei neuen Arbeiten würde ich aber schon drauf achten. 

Theoretisch stand die Idee der Modularisierung. So sollte zum Beispiel XForms an die Stelle von HTML-Formularen treten, war jedoch viel komplexer und griff auf weitere XML-Sprachen zurück. Die Sprache sollte einzelne Bausteine miteinander verbinden. Die XML-Parser würden alles verstehen, egal welches neue Modul hinzukommt. Für Programmierer wäre ein Umdenken nicht schwer gewesen, allerdings wurde HTML von vielen Menschen verwendet, die sich damit nicht auskannten.
Das Problem damals war halt, dass die breite Masse an Leuten das neue deutlich striktere System nicht nutzen wollten und auch nicht umstellten. Wäre die Idee weiter verfolgt worden, hätten schon kleinste Fehler beim XML-Parser dazu geführt, dass die Seite nicht geladen worden wäre. HTML5 ist da doch etwas gnädiger. ^^

Gruß Lars


----------



## son gohan (12. November 2013)

Ich stelle mich dann auch auf HTML5 ein, ich habe das ganze XHTML sowieso nie verstanden und finde die vielen verschiedenen Doctype Angaben von frueher zu umstaendlich.


----------



## sheel (12. November 2013)

BoR hat gesagt.:


> Ich bin nochmal kurz sicher gegangen und  hab einige Tags (meta, link, img, style) auf w3schools überflogen.


Nur falls du das denkst: W3Schools hat mit dem W3C gar nichts zu tun.


----------



## BoR (12. November 2013)

Darüber hab ich selbst noch nicht nachgedacht, wer die Seite offiziell betreibt. Finde aber, dass es eine sehr zuversichtliche Seite ist, wenn Fragen oder Probleme auftreten. Um die offiziellen Spezifikationen des W3C zu durchforsten bin ich oftmals zu faul und kommt nur in Notsituationen vor. ^^

Natürlich kann ich es dennoch kurz belegen : 
http://www.w3.org/TR/html5/document-metadata.html#document-metadata
http://www.w3.org/TR/html5/embedded-content-0.html#general-guidelines


----------



## sheel (12. November 2013)

Naja, angeblich soll die Seite ja häufig Fehler haben,
aber das hab ich auch nur gehört/gelesen.


----------

